# Kabelloser Sound!



## moistwanted (31. August 2008)

Hi Leute!!

Vielleicht könnt Ihr mir ja ein paar Tipps geben!

Ich will von meinem Rechner Musik in die ganze Wohnung verteilen. (Bad, Küche, weitere Zimmer, ...)

Bin nun auf der Suche nach einer kostengünstigen Lösung, die aber auch soundtechnisch benutzbar sein soll!

Dabei ist mir eigentlich egal, wie ich den Sound in die anderen Zimmer bekomme, Hauptsache ich muss keine Kabel legen.
Möglich ist eigentlich alles: WLAN, Bluetooth, Funk, usw.

Es kann auch in allen Zimmern das selbe abgespielt werden!
Ich will auch nicht unbedingt im Bad erstmal "3 Stunden" über ein kleines Display ein Lied suchen müssen, sondern kann den ganzen Kram auch schon vorher am Rechner ausgewählt haben.

Wäre cool, wenn Ihr da ein paar Tipps für mich habt!


----------



## chmee (31. August 2008)

Hmm, also was gibt es denn so :

1. Über Bluetooth : Receiver ab etwa 35 Euro 
2. Über WLAN : Einen UPnP-Client, zB Telegent 100 ab etwa 50 Euro bei eBay.
3. Über Funk : zB Telegent 050 
4. Via Rundfunkfrequenzen : Ein FM-Transmitter zB von Kensington

Bei 1., 3. und 4. stellt man am Rechner die Musik ein und überall spielt das Selbe. Bei 2. hätte man die Option, am Gerät auszuwählen. Natürlich kann man dort auch über die Anwahl eines (selbst erstellten) Winamp-Streams auf allen Geräten das Selbe zu spielen. Man könnte auch einen reinen WLan-Audiostreamer nehmen. Sind recht schick, aber nicht ganz billig.

mfg chmee


----------

